# Sol Badguy(Guilty Gear) vs Arcueid (Tsukihime)



## OS (Jan 7, 2012)

Scenario 1-Base Sol vs Base Arc
Scenario 2- Go all out.

Location-Earth



vs


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

In the second scenario Arcueid throws the mountain size moon to Sol who procedes to kick it back to her gg.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Sol's Heel

/thread


----------



## Urouge (Jan 7, 2012)

Sol win this. He got her beat in everything except destructive capacity. Her durability is only super human


----------



## Kurou (Jan 7, 2012)

It ends in sex. Rough sex


----------



## Urouge (Jan 7, 2012)

NMG said:


> It ends in sex. Rough sex



after Sol pimp slap her for attacking him   she's gonna learn who's boss


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess Sol wins

But Arcueid can be killed only if the earth gets destroyed and I don't recall Sol being a planet-buster....unless his full potential is planet-level


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I guess Sol wins
> 
> But Arcueid can be killed only if the earth gets destroyed and I don't recall Sol being a planet-buster....unless his full potential is planet-level



Which is why I am waiting for the more serious people


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Which is why I am waiting for the more serious people



Why don't you ask Dandy then


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jan 7, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> Sol win this. He got her beat in everything except destructive capacity. Her durability is only super human



Well, her base stats have never been all that important. As stated in the 30% Arc vs Gil interview and in her profile in Fate/Extra, the planet always allows her an output higher than her opponent, so unless her enemy can overpower Earth, she really cannot be outclassed in raw power. Nasu stated that her worst enemies are characters with several weapons with high versatility, as the output she is allowed to take is based on single entity ability. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Q. Whose stronger, Gilgamesh or Arcueid (30%)? While Arcueid has the strength of 4 Servants, I remember reading a scene in hollow where Gil was the equivalent of 5 Servants + a.
> A. *In the definition of Arcueid's strength, there's this thing where "her output can be changed in accordance with her opponent". As an absolute order taken from her backup, the planet, she is only allowed an output that is slightly stronger than her opponent.* So. Single entity ability of Arc to a Servant is roughly the same.
> 
> Servants use their respective Noble Phantasms while Arc uses her unlimited backup to fight, and differences occur depending on affinity. A simple-is-best Arc is an all rounder, and so generally her chances of winning are only high, but there are those opponents that she just has helplessly awful compatibility with.
> ...






And Fate/Extra:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> [Original One [EX→ x]]
> Ultimate One
> A skill which brings her to specs a level above those she faces by receiving the backup of the planet.
> ....However, because of her Master's misconception, this doesn't seem to be working one bit.






This ability is shown when she fought Ciel in her route, when she wasn't fully recovered:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The fight between the two of them is beyond me.
> 
> Arcueid's body movement isn't something I can track with my eyes.
> 
> ...






She is also immortal during nighttime in normal condition, as a concept of death doesn't exist for her.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Come on, it's alright. Try it, seriously. Ah, wait, could it be you can't see them with those glasses on?"
> "-------Are you sure about this?"
> I take my glasses off. Only to see the lines, of course.
> At the same time, the room begins to writhe with the black lines.
> ...






She has also been shown to be able to control light with her thoughts via Marble Phantasm, like in this scene in Kagetsu Tohya:



Also, as Archetype Earth she has planetary range, as she stops the Earth's rotation at the end of her story. 



Rough ranslation of the above is:

Now let's pull the curtain.
Civilization will be wiped out from the surface of the Earth. Stop, my rotation (body).
Son of man. If you survive inside the hell of the creation of the world, it's your victory.

Ciel also says she can do a number of planetary scale natural phenomena, and Arc confirms it:




Translation would be:

Fully Armed Ciel
Like melting the ice of the North and South poles. Disrupting the axis of the earth and using the continents for pinball.

True Ancestor Arcueid
Astonishing. How did you know?

Well, to be honest, I don't really see Sol winning the second scenario, as the other side of Arc that lives in the inner sea of the planet (Arc's subconscious) is the planet itself (or Gaia), and she has the authority to even destroy her own world, so the restriction that makes her vulnerable against enemies with several weapons with high versatility likely disappears. Now the first scenario depends on whether Sol has something that could shut off her planetary back up before she raises her powerlevel, and whether the fight takes place during nighttime or daylight.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Why don't you ask Dandy then



Because dandy can't deal with the autism that is lolnatsu. Add with 0 teaspoons of fuck and that's why he wont answer.

So, feats for why a planet buster is necessary?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

Man I can say this is bullshit in so many levels, but I don't have the patience to deal with it either, so yeah.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

What is bullshit? the increase of always above her enemies is a old skill of her.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

Sure man, like I said I'm not going to get involve in this.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

lol ok of course the +1 does have its limits I understand you got burn of nasu.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

But you know, let me just leave something in the air. That ability is a no limit fallacy since I don't think you are going to tell me Arcueid Vs Aiolia is going to result in Arcueid being stronger than him since her ability allows her to be always above her enemy, so you have to use feats of who was the strongest dude she was above of.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Arcueid vs Regulus gogogo 

anyway, planet level probably comes from the fact she's connected to Gaia or someshit

can't really be arsed to care though


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

Regulus says fuck to reality and out of fucking nowhere goes multiversal AE.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

If you take the statement of the last melty blood the strongest would be power ciel (stronger than Nero).

And no of course I wont say she goes over any gold saint even crapy ones

Hell I did told mike ones she would lose to Mu.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

She would lose to a lot of people, for example no one in Nasuverse has power near the one Sol has, unless there is some secret character I don't know of.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

Type Jupiter? if we go by feats Slash emperor.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

Slash emperor killed a city (think) size type with his sword, but he doesn't have city destructive capacity (busting a city) and type jupiter doesn't have feats that I recall.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

My bad I was thinking of type saturn.

Type Saturn (タイプ・サターン, ?)
    Type Saturn, known as The Cross (十字架, jyuujika?), has the appearance of a three thousand meter long flying cross. It's outer shell is composed of a illuminated mineral, and no other pattern can be seen on its surface. It attacks by raining down one meter, cross-shaped electromagnetic shockwaves from its body towards the surface that explode and destroy the surrounding area on impact. It can generate different type of of its "cross lights", such as ones that will bore through the surface in order to cause an earthquake, destroying the very land on which the beings of Earth live. As it passes through different areas, it leaves behind wastelands covered in countless crosses piercing the ground like tomb stones. It is also known as the Aerial fortress, and it is a relay unit among the Aristotles that came to Earth. It is eventually destroyed by Slash Emperor, which triggers a signal for a final battle.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah isn't that the one he destroys and the whole are gets nuked?


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

with its "dead" he took down a continent (Saturn), the one godo kill its venus.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Slash emperor killed a city (think) size type with his sword, but he doesn't have city destructive capacity (busting a city) and type jupiter doesn't have feats that I recall.



Type Jupiter is tens of kilometers. Although it's death lit up a whole continent. Still pretty extreme even if suicide.

Not to count out Slash Emperor since that sword is hax as fuck. Changing size, inflicting conceptual damage on something that doesn't have a concept of death. And



> While it seems to be emitting a blue aura, in actuality, it is showing the real blue sky by ripping apart the blood sky in order to show the barren world a glimpse of the "Truth." The glimpse of the "Truth" is supposedly very similar to the nature of Ea.



Pretty much Ea 2.0.



> with its "dead" he took down a continent (Saturn), the one godo kill its venus.



Ado kills Saturn but Jupiter is the continent razer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

If you ask me his sword has way better feats than EA.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> If you ask me his sword has way better feats than EA.



It looks pretty sweet to boot.

You know, the only Type-Moon series I have not read yet is DDD.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2012)

You should, is a nice story.



Yup, nice blade.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> What is bullshit? the increase of always above her enemies is a old skill of her.



This got me thinking. What if she fights an opponent like Goku?

She has the backing of Gaia, and Goku is the every essense of Gaia himself.

Hmm.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> This got me thinking. What if she fights an opponent like Goku?
> 
> She has the backing of Gaia, and Goku is the every essense of Gaia himself.
> 
> Hmm.



We talking Saiyuki Goku?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTcu7MCtuTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

It was more hypothetical, it doesn't necessarily have to be Goku though. He's the only example of that that came to mind.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2012)

bumpo. I know there is more to this match than this.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 8, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Arcueid vs Regulus gogogo
> 
> anyway, planet level probably comes from the fact she's connected to Gaia or someshit
> 
> can't really be arsed to care though



Demetri Maximoff vs Arcueid? 



Grαhf said:


> She would lose to a lot of people, for example no one in Nasuverse has power near the one Sol has, unless there is some secret character I don't know of.



I wouldn't go that far

There are a few characters that would beat Sol from the Nasuverse, no idea if Arcueid is one of them though.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jan 8, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> This got me thinking. What if she fights an opponent like Goku?
> 
> She has the backing of Gaia, and Goku is the every essense of Gaia himself.
> 
> Hmm.



It's more complicated than that. Her profile actually states she is the planet's brain and body. 星の頭脳体 means brains of the planet. 



Planets have parts that you could call their ?body? and ?heart?, but no such organ as a ?brain?. Which is why Arc acts as the planet's brain and personality.

Also, the ability to be always stronger than her opponent is an inherent ability of the Counter Force: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Counter Force
> 
> 抑止力 - Yokushiryoku
> 
> ...






And I'm not sure this is a NLF, considering the Earth is technically her body, so the Earth's power is her power. And it was actually stated more than once that she doesn't have a limit:





Of course, I don't think anyone can take this to mean she is omnipotent (since the Earth doesn't have infinite power), but there shouldn't be a limit to how much power she can draw from Earth. Of course, you can make the argument that she doesn't have much outstanding feats that show her destructive capability besides stopping her planet (body), which would make her a lifewiper.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

so it's nuking the planet vs exhausting Master Ghost ? Which one is it then ? 



Is full-power Arc stronger then ORT btw ? She's supposed to be planet-level with Earth's support, but ORT's Crystal Valley rewrites Earth's reality marble or something like that + Word of God statement that ORT is #1


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

ORT by word of god its over all others types, pretty much she is on her own league.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks

ORT is a she ?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought Slash Emperor's sword was planet-level.

Sol can only win by destroying the earth



Grαhf said:


> She would lose to a lot of people, for example no one in Nasuverse has power near the one Sol has, unless there is some secret character I don't know of.



Except maybe Gilgamesh, Zelretch, TYPE Jupiter, TYPE Saturn and Slash Emperor

But if Sol is not capable of destroying the earth, then he can't win. Then again, Masterghost saves Sol from losing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

Slash Emperor and Ado Edem are really broken


Sol would blitz Gil

others not sure


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Except maybe Gilgamesh, Zelretch, TYPE Jupiter, TYPE Saturn and Slash Emperor
> 
> But if Sol is not capable of destroying the earth, then he can't win. Then again, Masterghost saves Sol from losing



-Gilgamesh would get wrecked by Sol.

-Don't recall Zelretch having the output to harm or resist any of Sol's attacks, not to mention speed, I know he has his magic, but one hit from Sol and he is gone, unlike Sol who can pretty much take anything he throws at him.

-Slash Emperor has a hax sword, but again he does not have the speed or durability to take on Sol.

-Type jupiter lit up a whole continet when it died, it doesn't have that destructive output on his own.

-Same as above.

Sol overpowered a country buster, his regular durability is insane, has his Masterghost and is fast as fuck, so please tell me what is any of them going to do to him?

And what is this of "you have to destroy the earth to defeat Arcueid"...Zelretch defeat her and he didn't bust the damn planet, but hey I'm might be wrong so please bring me a feat of her being able to withstand the power of someone who can overpower a country buster and I'm sold.

Feats people, we need feats.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

He defeat crimson moon (Type moon) not type earth (ironically Arc counts as both Type moon and Type earth).

Now Zelretch can take energy for multiple dimensions and if we take what the sword can do, spam excalibur++ blast, he also push the moon back (not a reality marbel or marbel phantasm but the moon).

But I agree we know nothing of his durability but he should have the typical regen by time manipulation every vampire has.

Ado Edem is a etherliner so he have at least mountain+ durability and hypersonic reaction (but we have no idea how fast in the hypersonic range).


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> He defeat crimson moon (Type moon) not type earth (ironically Arc counts as both Type moon and Type earth).



I see, still doesn't explain why people say you need to destroy the earth to beat her, I mean this is why I'm saying you need feats to support she can withstand Sol's attacks cause that claim is nice and all, but is not backed up by feats.



> Now Zelretch can take energy for multiple dimensions and if we take what the sword can do, spam excalibur++ blast, he also push the moon back (not a reality marbel or marbel phantasm but the moon).



You know my stance on the output of excalibur, people claim is a city buster when is not, I agree is a powerful sword, but the feats don't back up the claim either. As for the pushing the actual moon, do you have the feat? cause it is impressive, but don't see how we can use that for his destructive power.



> But I agree we know nothing of his durability but he should have the typical regen by time manipulation every vampire has.



Which is hax, but we would need a feat of what is the most poweful thing that regen has counter, if it is nothing close to Sol's power, then he is done for.



> Ado Edem is a etherliner so he have at least mountain+ durability and hypersonic reaction (but we have no idea how fast in the hypersonic range).



Nice, but you see how that isn't enough against Sol.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

You know nasu  there are no details of the fight of zel and crimson moon outside he has a nail attack thats a pilar of light he try to drop the moon on earth and zel stop it with his kaleido magic.

Yeah I know the best feat of Excalibur it zero caster monster (which still deals atomic damage on multi city block area).

And no for what I know or have read SoL is a way faster and at his defense is far greater, and about why earth because even if you kill Arc the earth bring her back then again she can be sealed or incapacitated.

I don't think we can quantify much the regeneration of vampires (a weak vampire like Roa 28 body regen from just a little part of his body), I can't really count Nero as his regen works in a weird way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

> Slash Emperor has a hax sword, but again he does not have the speed or durability to take on Sol.


didn't Ado Edem tank that very continent explosion he caused ?

his sword (Slash Emperor) expands at thought speed, not sure about his own actual speed




> I see, still doesn't explain why people say you need to destroy the earth to beat her


that's what her power is .. and we're talking about kill, not beat .. i think


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 8, 2012)

theleechqueen said:


> It's more complicated than that. Her profile actually states she is the planet's brain and body. 星の頭脳体 means brains of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Goku is considered the Will of the Earth. Ever since that was noted of Goku, Mine-san has been touting Goku as Earth in manifested form. That's why he can manipulate it at will.

This is why I asked the question of how it would go down if those two fought.

Something similiar to unstoppable force vs. unmovable object


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I see, still doesn't explain why people say you need to destroy the earth to beat her, I mean this is why I'm saying you need feats to support she can withstand Sol's attacks cause that claim is nice and all, but is not backed up by feats.



You can KO her (like what happened to her against Roa). Though to honest to god end her would need to bust Earth since her spirit is linked to Gaia. Of course anywhere off world she's much more weaker. But still strong enough to hand a Servant their ass.

Unless you have a character like Shiki who is capable of one-shotting people regardless.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *You can KO her (like what happened to her against Roa). Though to honest to god end her would need to bust Earth since her spirit is linked to Gaia.* Of course anywhere off world she's much more weaker. But still strong enough to hand a Servant their ass.
> 
> Unless you have a character like Shiki who is capable of one-shotting people regardless.



I'm cool with this, I think I got confuse with the "you have to destroy earth" I thought people were saying she can't be defeated.

So yeah Sol would definitely KO her and win, but he won't be able to kill her for good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2012)

Nah, she's just one of those types who're hard to put down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

time hmm, profile puts the guy @ continent-durability (the above mentioned continent-explosion) and Mach 30+

Slash Emperor has


> can harm non-corporeal beings, possible dimensional slicing (reveals the "truth" like Ea)





no idea how would he go about Master Ghost


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

The wiki is good, but you have to bring the actual feat:



> "But doesn't a family mean they were of the same species? I never heard of any humans living around here."
> 
> "I haven't told you, have I. I was originally born in West Land. The other side of the great rift."
> 
> ...





> 黒いアリストテレス [type:jupiter] kuroi aristoteles
> The Black Aristoteles
> An Aristoteles that appeared in the western continent.
> A black giant several dozen kilometers in size. Its form was pretty close to a human.
> ...



It seems the continet wasn't outright destroyed, but burned down, turned into a wasteland, does this give him continet durability? don't think so, but feel free to correct me. The speed part I really don't know where the mach 30+ is from.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2012)

His durability would still be pretty damn high though.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, you are right about that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

what's Sol's (limiter off) confirmed DC and speed ? 


continent-busting/burning down .. busting a continent (or a super-continent) means leaving a continent-sized crater (with the approriate depth) ? isn't that like making a large hole in the planet, which leads to life-wipe/planet-busting (would an actual planet explode if it has a large hole in it) ? I assume burning it down is enough in this case, temperature should be crazy anyway




> The speed part I really don't know where the mach30+ is from.


from the wiki


> Speed: Hypersonic+ via powerscaling (can keep up with Types, likely above Mach 30+)


not sure, but he can't be slow .. but Sol is damn fast too


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude, the wiki is good, but bring the feat of why he is mach 30+...types aren't speedsters, so I don't get where that come from.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

they did travel from across the solar sytem to earth

no more feats I'm afraid, content is sparse


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats a calculation from willy as types still need the speed to escape their own planet gravitional force, for earth its mach 24 or 27 I don't recall, also they are traveling across the galaxy so they must have some speed.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can't use their travel speed for their combat one, since not only are they massive, but there isn't a single stance on the novel in where you read they move at all to fight, so you can't use that to say Ado Edem has the same speed as the one they have for travel.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

Well he intercept it outside the atmosphere so he should still have scape velocity, type saturn is moving to fight (then again as you state type Saturn in massive).


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

> 空が、赤い [blood sky] sora ga akai
> The Sky, it's Red.
> The Sky in this world. Above the gray sea of clouds, there is not a blue, but a red sky.
> It's not because of a pollution, but from the blood of one of the Aristoteles that appeared near the end of the Great War, Type-Pluto.
> ...



You mean this? it wasn't Ado who did it.

And yeah Type Saturn was moving, but I'm sure he wasn't even going at mach speed.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 8, 2012)

The type was aoutsideatmosphere, I am sure the only 1 who actually fight inside earth atmosphere is type venus.

Still don't see why question a mach 30 for what I know Sol is still faster.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> The type was aoutside atmosphere, I am sure the only 1 who actually fight inside earth atmosphere is type venus.



I'm not saying Pluto was inside earth's atmosphere, I'm saying it wasn't Ado Edem who dealt with it, it was the six sisters.



> Still don't see why question a mach 30 for what I know Sol is still faster.



Fluttershy was the one that brought it up, I don't have problems with that for travel speed, but as for combat one? no.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh vs Sol ended with Gilgamesh getting skullfucked IIRC.

Also for what it's worth, I hear from Dandy that Justice while performing X Laser (her instant kill) was calced at triple digit mach speed.

Also I've always been a bit iffy on the whole Justice country busting thing. I thought she did it, with an army of gears. I'm not the most well versed on Guilty Gear but I don't recall anyone being able to tell me other wise  she's still a city buster at bare minimum though.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 8, 2012)

She attacked Japan with an army of gears. Other than slaughter they did nothing. Justice did the _actual sinking_ herself.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2012)

That's probably the safest and simplest assumption to make anyway

Occam's Razor and shit


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 8, 2012)

So, Sol wins by KO but can't put her down for good

It's a tie then?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> It's a tie then?



Sol's Heel says otherwise


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 8, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sol's Heel says otherwise



The earth repairs her skull 

It's a never-ending circle

Anyway, it's a tie. Sol wins by KO but can't put her down for good


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2012)

^shouldn't that still count as a win?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 8, 2012)

**Fine by me.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2012)

Well fuck you guys. That was too civil


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2012)

No one entered retard mode, so it was easy to stay civil.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

what about Ado Edem vs Sol ? also a tie with a Mighty Glacier vs Lightning Bruiser ? Ado can't hit him (I guess), but can Sol put down continent-tanker ? 



btw would Sol vs Hazama be a stomp in any way ? Was it done ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty sure Sol would have a great deal of resistance to Hazama's hax, due to resisting the effects of the Backyard and all while Sol could just essentially one-shot Hazama


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pretty sure Sol would have a great deal of resistance to Hazama's hax, due to resisting the effects of the Backyard and all while Sol could just essentially one-shot Hazama


hmm, Hazama was pretty himself fast afaik .. or is due to the AoE of Sol's attacks ? 

Life Link is unusable in OBD matches ? 




> *from Hazama's wiki* Durability: Multi building level via powerscaling (stronger than characters that can be sent flying through an entire city, dropped from many kilometers of height or *survive atmospheric re-entry*


shouldn't re-entry constitute much higher durability ? 




seems like thread turned into a gauntlet for Sol


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 9, 2012)

This can only lead to one thing

Arc getting Doggragon Install'ed by Sol

And by Doggragon Install I mean Sol installing his dragon on Arc


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jan 9, 2012)

Just two things. How would Sol deal with her regeneration? Even if we assign an arbitrary limit to her world back up, she is still pretty much immortal. The reason Roa was able to put her out of commission was because he killed what little lifeforce she had left with his Mystic Eyes. Her durability shouldn't really be so low either, considering she has the stats of 2 average Servants (those being roughly the stats of Berserker) at 30% of power. 



> "...... Yes, the True Ancestors are said to be originally from the moon, so they gain much strength from the moon.
> This is the same for Roa, as a Dead Apostle under the True Ancestors, so he is practically immortal tonight.
> ...... With my current equipment, I may not be able to fully kill him."
> She grits her teeth.





> The entire hallway pulses.
> The glass windows, the walls, the hallway, the whole building.
> They become roiling waves, as if they were a shredder with tens, hundreds, thousands, no, a countless number of blades.
> 
> ...



You can apply this to Arcueid too, as the reason Roa gains power from the moon and is able to regenerate to that degree is because he has her blood.

And last, how would he deal with her Marble Phantasm? In particular this:



I'm sure he can resist it to some degree, but for how long? She can alter the environment with her thoughts, so the start up is not really slow. If we include the manga, she also casually destroys a town with it (chapter 56).


----------



## Kurou (Jan 9, 2012)

Sol is a lot more durable than an 18 year old boy


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 9, 2012)

Closing this, not much more to be say


----------

